# My Trip to NYC 我的紐約之行



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

More Time Square

20190831_095433 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20190831_095443 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20190831_095446 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20190831_095449 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20190831_095454 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20190831_095458 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

More Time Square

20190831_100105 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20190831_100109 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20190831_100114 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20190831_100117 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20190831_100130 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20190831_100155 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20190831_101017 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
20190831_101021 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
20190831_101029 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
20190831_101132 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
20190831_101150 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
20190831_101651 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Awesome, very nice photos from NYC :applause:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20190831_101654 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20190831_101657 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20190831_101704 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20190831_102524 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20190831_102531 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20190831_102610 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20190831_103558 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20190831_105950 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


Little Italy

20190831_115827 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20190831_115833 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20190831_115841 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20190831_115853 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Little Italy continues...

20190831_115921 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20190831_115929 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20190831_115940 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


Chinatown

20190831_125500 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20190831_125540 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20190831_125550 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

More Chinatown

20190831_125604 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20190831_125614 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20190831_125646 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20190831_125959 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20190831_130023 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20190831_130034 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20190831_130053 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20190831_130113 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20190831_131814 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20190831_131818 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20190831_131831 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20190831_133101 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20190831_133105 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20190831_133118 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20190831_133134 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

On Brooklyn Bridge

20190831_134729 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20190831_135353 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20190831_135418 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from NYC; well done :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Time square

IMG_6003 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6006 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6031 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6032 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6037 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6038 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_6040 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6041 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6042 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6050 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6067 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6068 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_6075 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6077 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6079 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6083 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6084 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6085 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_6087 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6088 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6101 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6108 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6128 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6136 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Manhattan Chinatown

IMG_6147 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6149 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6150 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6151 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6152 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6153 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

More Chinatown

IMG_6157 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6158 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6159 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6160 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6163 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6164 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from NYC :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_6165 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6167 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6170 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6168 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6169 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


Little Italy

IMG_6171 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Little Italy

IMG_6173 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6174 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6175 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6177 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6178 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6180 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

All images werel taken from Brooklyn Bridge

IMG_6418 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6419 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6427 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6432 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_6433 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6435 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6438 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6470 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_6473 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6488 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6489 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6492 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6503 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Some grand old buildings

IMG_6509 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6510 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6549 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6552 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Santi.M (Nov 15, 2010)

Magic city. Great pics.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks! kay:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_6554 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


Somewhere in Midtown
IMG_6572 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6575 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6576 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, Hung :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_6582 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6584 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6585 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6586 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_6587 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_6588 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_6589 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_6590 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_6593 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6594 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6596 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6598 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_6599 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6601 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6602 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6603 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_6606 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6607 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6608 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6609 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_6612 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6613 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6615 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6617 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from NYC :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_6618 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6627 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6632 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6633 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_6634 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6637 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6639 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6640 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_6641 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6642 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6643 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6681 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from NYC :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_6695 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6698 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6699 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6706 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_7902 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7903 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7904 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7905 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_7906 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7907 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7909 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7910 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_7912 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7914 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7915 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7916 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_7025 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7027 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7049 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7061 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice new photos from NYC :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_7917 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7919 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7920 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7921 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_7062 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7078 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7080 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7082 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_7922 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7923 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7924 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7927 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_7929 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7930 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7931 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7933 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_7934 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_7935 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_7936 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_7937 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

St. Patrick's Cathedral

IMG_0174 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0175 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0179 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0181 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0183 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0184 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0185 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice NYC updates, Hung :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_7938 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7939 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7940 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7941 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7942 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7944 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_7950 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_7956 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_7959 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_7962 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_7970 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_7974 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_7975 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_7951 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

As always great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

St. Patrick's Cathedral continues..

IMG_0186 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0189 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0195 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0202 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0203 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_7953 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_7972 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_7978 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_7989 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_7991 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_7996 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_7997 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_7998 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_8018 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8019 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8022 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8025 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Dinner time
IMG-20190901-WA0029 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG-20190901-WA0030 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG-20190901-WA0033 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_7229 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7280 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7274 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, Hung :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_9054 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9060 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9061 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9067 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_9068 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9069 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9074 (2) by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9075 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_9109 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9169 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9187 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9193 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_9384 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9419 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9459 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9465 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_9472 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9493 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
IMG_9496 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
IMG_9504 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_9535 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20190904_145743 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20190904_151540 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20190904_161241 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice NYC updates :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20190904_192630 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20190904_192633 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20190904_192727 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20190904_192732 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_7280 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7306 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7331 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7369 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7373 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20190904_193154 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20190904_193159 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20190904_193210 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20190904_193235 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20190904_193253 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20190904_193325 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20190904_193328 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20190904_194547 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20190904_194732 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Dim1976 (Apr 4, 2019)

Thank you very much for these beautiful photos! I live far away from NY, but I can see this city and can try to feel it. Thanks!!!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0004 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0012 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0015 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0058 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0069 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0071 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0072 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0076 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_7390 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7395 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7398 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7407 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7409 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7410 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7411 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0080 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0096 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0098 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0104 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0105 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9586 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9596 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9598 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_9599 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9601 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9605 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9606 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_9607 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9608 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9631 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9652 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_9791 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9793 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9794 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9803 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Liberty Statue in the rain

IMG_7413 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7414 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7415 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7418 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7420 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_9819 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20190904_145743 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20190904_145745 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20190904_151540 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_7422 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7423 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7430 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7433 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7434 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20190904_160922 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9820 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9826 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9827 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_7435 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7437 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7439 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7444 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7453 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from NYC


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20190904_161241 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9832 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9834 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9839 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_9842 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9849 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9851 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9853 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_9856 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9831 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9852 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9864 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_7463 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7464 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7330 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7481 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_9878 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9881 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9882 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9889 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from NYC


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_9890 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9892 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9893 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9896 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9897 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

There are more photos from NYC, Hung?


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_7546 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7550 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7554 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7557 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7560 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_7486 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7531 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7532 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7539 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7540 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_9898 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9899 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9900 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9905 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_7568 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7570 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7576 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7580 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7581 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_9906 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9909 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9911 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9912 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_7585 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7591 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7617 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7626 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7630 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_9914 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9915 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9917 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9920 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_7652 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7653 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7655 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7656 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7657 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice NYC updates


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_9922 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9923 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9924 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9925 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9927 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9928 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Time Square

IMG_7662 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7663 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7664 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7665 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7666 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_9929 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9930 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9932 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9933 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9934 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_7668 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7669 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7670 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7671 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7673 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_9935 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9936 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9937 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9938 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9939 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice NYC updates


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_7675 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7683 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7688 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7689 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7690 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_9940 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9941 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9943 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9945 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9948 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice NYC updates


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_7691 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7692 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7725 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7726 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7731 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_9950 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9953 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9955 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9957 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9958 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_7732 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7733 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7742 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7743 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7746 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7747 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------

